

A few questions about startups. - foof


======
foof
Its often said that the startups are successful, especially by the venture
capitalist firms who fund these startups. It is hard to say, what is intention
behind the claim of saying most of the startups as successful, because as far
as we could find on the internet there is not a single place which contains
the facts and the figures about the success and the failure of the new
ventures.

And if so that the people were successful, who were they from were did they
start, were their background as modest, or where they some geeks like Einstein
or from the Wharton business school?

Is there is a place where we can find who these people where and what was
special in idea which made them successful? All that are stated at time are
bug names like Sabeer Bhatia, and Steve Jobs. But definitely all cant be them,
and that's for sure.

In short is there any study available which can confirm or prove that taking a
risk is not foolishness, but its a calculated path that could take you to
success.

~~~
nostrademons
_Founders at Work_. <http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1590597141>

------
gigamon
I have never seen such a book but then I have never looked for such a book. I
was convinced that when I started my first startup, I had a disease. Now that
I have started my second, I know it is terminal.

If you have read a book to convince yourself that you need to start, then
chances are you have no need to. And that's not necessarily a bad thing.

\--Denny--

Denny K Miu "Startup for less - Survival Guide for Bootstrapping
Entrepreneurs" <http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/startup-for-less.html>

~~~
foof
Denny, its not about reading a book o convince oneself, rather it is about
taking a calculated risk. I want to convince myself about starting a startup
based on rational thought and facts and figures, and not based on emotions.
Everyone wants to start something new and make innovations, but I do not want
to screw up my life chasing a though that has a very marginal success rate.

It is not about convincing, it is about facts, and they can speak for
themselves.

